# Old boy needs a new home



## Judys (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi, I live in Cornwall (close to Plymouth) UK. I have a lovely old boy who has now lost both his cage mates. I’m not in a position to get new rats but it’s breaking our hearts with him being alone. We have him out all of the time but he needs other rats in his life. If anyone could give him a nice little home with other rats to live out the rest of his days we would be eternally grateful. He really is a very loving and chilled out old boy.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I wish I could take him...


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Its best to ask for a donation, more than the price of a feeder. So he isn't turned into a feeder.


----------



## Judys (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you, someone said something similar on a different forum so thinking I might just let him live out his days with us with plenty of attention. At least he is in a familiar environment and won’t have the stress of being rehomed at an old age. I just want the best for him!


----------

